# Happy Birthday HeresJohnny



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happiest of birthdays my friend.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday HJ!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HJ!!!! You didn't say anything last nite in chat! :> Hope you have a Vonderful day and get the prop making things you want dear! :>


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeez, two in one day!?! You got some nerve buddy. 

Have a happy birthday heresjohnny!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Have a fantastic Birthday HJ!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday HeresJohnny!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday HJ!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday HJ, May all your nightmares come true.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful birthday heresjohnny! I hope you enjoy a great day!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Partee time! LINK


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday HJ...
ahwwoooooo.....cough....hack...ooooo...
durn hairballs.....


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Hope you get lots of creepy stuff!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

{bad singing}
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
happy birthday DDDEEAAAARR HERESJOHNNY!
Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday HJ!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone. I have been spending some birthday money on halloween stuff, that has been very nice. Thanks again.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I missed his birthday. How rude of me. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whoa! How did I miss this? 
Happy B-day J-man! Hope it was an EXCELLENT one!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you had a happy birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

you guys didn't miss it, it will be be my 22nd birthday for 11 more minutes, so thanks!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

H.b. Hj


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy birthday HJ!!!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey HJ,

I just found out we shared a birthday. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Heya HJ! Happy belated! Sorry about the other night in chat. I wasn't blowing you off, my PC was acting wacky, but it's fine now. If you still want to discuss the writing thing, PM me. I am always here for my friends.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy be-lated B-Day dude........from what, who....there he is,,,,,
yeh,,,,,,Theres Johnny.....u renamed me(lol)

Have a great one man.


----------

